# Job Vacancy



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

We have a job vacancy at Hersham Reptile Centre full time.
You will be working with over 120 different reptiles.
We are looking for someone with a very good knowledge of reptile keeping.

Please call Mark on 01932 221996 for more details.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Bump >>>>


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

how much are caravans to rent up there?? i might rent one and come work for you, im sick to death of this pet shop:/ :lol2:

hope you find the perfect candidate anywho


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

sn8ks4life said:


> how much are caravans to rent up there?? i might rent one and come work for you, im sick to death of this pet shop:/ :lol2:
> 
> hope you find the perfect candidate anywho


I am sure there is someone out there.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Good job for someone who wants to work with reptiles.


----------



## sps (Apr 9, 2012)

sn8ks4life said:


> how much are caravans to rent up there?? i might rent one and come work for you


Right behind you!!


----------



## Dilys95 (Apr 1, 2012)

We are pleased to announce that we have just lowered the price of over 250 products! Look for the Price Meltdown logo or search Price Meltdown on our website.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Why not come down and meet Charlie our newest member of staff at the Hersham Reptile Centre she would love to see you all.


----------



## LolaA (Apr 30, 2012)

Is this offer still in effect?)) I'd probably like to try:blush: Though I'm not a specialist in the reptile world, I'm eager to learn how to take care of them)) Is that possible?


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

LolaA said:


> Is this offer still in effect?)) I'd probably like to try:blush: Though I'm not a specialist in the reptile world, I'm eager to learn how to take care of them)) Is that possible?


Hi

I am sorry but we have already taken someone on.


----------

